# Which Revolver do you prefer?



## FES

Which brand revolver do you prefer(one that you own)?


----------



## Baldy

*Colt*

Well it has to be my 1978/6" Colt Python. Something about that gun, it's like a magic spell. I just enjoy shooting it so much. I will never get rid of that one. That will be the one they pry from my cold dead hand.:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## hberttmank

Colt, Ruger and S&W all make some nice revolvers, but my favorite will always be S&W. It just doesn't get much better than this. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead

That's a tough one. I love my S&W but do plan to eventually get a Ruger also. And my S&W is slightly older, I'm not so sure about the newer ones with the locks on them, I hear some strange things about those locks.


----------



## Baldy

Well I wouldn't worry about the lock on a fine gun like a S&W revolver. Unlock it and throw the key in the box, and forget it's there. Most all the locks can be removed, and put back in if you go to sell the gun.


----------



## jimg11

S&W is the best with out a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Baldy

The only thing I got against S&W is they don't blue their guns anymore. I like SS but I also like blued. My new 1911 is some sort of black paint. Something about the rabbit people didn't like the way they got rid of the waste from bluing. There has to still be a market for them.


----------



## Revolver

Baldy said:


> The only thing I got against S&W is they don't blue their guns anymore. I like SS but I also like blued. My new 1911 is some sort of black paint. Something about the rabbit people didn't like the way they got rid of the waste from bluing. There has to still be a market for them.


Those locks worry me more. I too like the old blueing a lot more but the locks have to go. That hole does not belong there.


----------



## DWARREN123

RUGER, RUGER, RUGER

I have 3 Sp-101's (32 H&R mag, 22 LR, 357 mag) and a GP-100 in 357 mag. The 32 and 22 have 4" barrels while the SP-101 357 mag has a 3" barrel. The GP-100 has a 6" barrel.


----------



## jimg11

*Smith & Wesson Revolvers*

Lock??? Not Blue ???? They have been making them since 1857 and I am sure you can find a blue one without a lock. I have a number of them that are blue and none with locks. Of course my newest is about 10 years old.


----------



## Revolver

jimg11 said:


> Lock??? Not Blue ???? They have been making them since 1857 and I am sure you can find a blue one without a lock. I have a number of them that are blue and none with locks. Of course my newest is about 10 years old.


My newest is older than me, so _there_.:mrgreen: 
Problem is, the supply is getting drier and the prices are going up for the properly made revolvers.


----------



## Baldy

Your right about prices going up on all them old S&W, Colts. I was reading on the S&W site the other day about them locks being simple to remove and reinstall if you sell them. I don't know the guy might have been a gun smith saying that. I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## poncaguy

I'll go with the strongest,my 6" SS GP100 357 Ruger, next is my blue 4' GP 100 357...............


----------



## raveneap

The top is SS AND has the dreaded lock, but the two lower beauties are blue and were born long before the locks were thought of.


----------



## Gutpile Charlie

*Prefered revolvers*

I really don't own that many handguns. Of the revolvers, I've got 2 S&W J frames, a M-36 and a M-60. I have a Ruger Security Six, 6 inch and a Ruger Single Six, 5 1/2". I then have a Nagant M-1895 that is brand new, built in 1933. I carry all the time and the snub nosed Smiths are just the ticket, I carry them in a pocket holster in my right front pocket and can carry them all day without noticing them. I just love my Ruger Security Six, and it is the first "serious" revolver I purchased, over 25 years ago. I carried it on a number of mountain deer hunts and it is quite heavy, as well as the six inch barrel is a bugger to carry on a belt holster. You can't sit or ride in a vehicle with it. Since I discovered the Smiths, I'm always on the lookout for more, however I do have my eye on a Ruger P series semit auto. I think I might like to give one of them a try.


----------



## Magnum

I voted for Colt but I also love my Rugers.


----------



## Baldy

Well I just got a new model 21-4, and you know something, I can't even see the lock when shooting. I forgot all about it and enjoyed my new gun. Guess what it's blued. I really like it a bunch, and it has found a home during my life time.


----------



## Bob Wright

*My preference depends...............*

For hunting, plinking, or informal target shooting, its Ruger Blackhawk/Super Blackhawk.

For social carrying or serious target work, its Smith & Wesson.

All of my Smiths predate locks, and are blued.

Bob Wright


----------



## Vom Kriege

S&W K frames


----------



## james

*which revolver do you like*



Vom Kriege said:


> S&W K frames


 1st is ruger-smith 2nd .
James:smt1099


----------



## rob61590

i like the smith&wesson 629 44magnum


----------



## tex45acp

I like my K frame Smith, both Ruger SP-101's and my 5.5" & 7.5" 41mag Redhawks and shoot them all quite often.....but my favorite revolver is my 4" 41mag Redhawk. I modified it myself and am very proud of the result.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

Smith's are nice But I love Colts nothing can beat the smoothness of a Python......:smt033


----------



## OJ

> Smith's are nice But I love Colts nothing can beat the smoothness of a Python......


I agree - here's my Colt Python 357 magnum made in 1957 -










And my Colt agent I bought in 1967 -










The Colt blue is beyond compare IMHO and that Python has the smoothest action I can even imagine.:smt1099

:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

OJ said:


> I agree - here's my Colt Python 357 magnum made in 1957 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Colt agent I bought in 1967 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Colt blue is beyond compare IMHO and that Python has the smoothest action I can even imagine.:smt1099
> 
> :mrgreen:


 :smt1099 I couldn't agree more. Real Beatys.


----------



## big dutchman

i have to say ruger is my favorite, but it is also the only revolver i currently own. the rugers are made tough and utterly reliable. i am looking for a s&w 629 for the near future, so i may have to change my vote soon.


----------



## JJB

colts are nice rugers are built like tanks but i have always love the looks of the robust s&w model 27...... i got a 1968 vintage 6" model 27 about 10 years ago........ it is my favorite handgun for sure.............


LIFE IS SHORT............


----------



## The Hound

I prefer S&W. But Ruger makes a fine gun.


----------



## Nastynewt

*Colt*

i like my Python from 1976 are was that 1977  damn age is getting to me


----------



## thedr

I voted Colt because the Python is my most favorite revolver. I own a Ruger GP100 4in. S/S right now. I have a Colt Python on layaway which is a blue 4in. I've always wanted a Python and now I'm getting one...YIPPIE!!! It's an older one too. According to the serial no. it was made in 1967. I also like S&W guns too. I am going to replace my M19 shortly. I sold it to a buddy a short time back. I want the trio of revolvers from the BIG three manf.

Edited to add: I got my Colt Python and now all I need to do is replace my S&W M19 (which I have on lay-away). 
I love all three of these revolvers. The Ruger GP100 with the change of a lighter Wolff hammer spring is as crisp and light as any S&W or Colt. You cannot beat the look, feel and accuracy of a quality revolver.


----------



## TN Trapper

Smith & Wesson, no comparison. My favorite is the Model 19/66, I own four.


----------



## drifter44

I really like S&W but I have a Colt Det. Special that I consider to be the ideal small revoler size. I only wish I had bought a Colt Carry Magnum when they were available.


----------



## James NM

S&W


----------



## Motos

*Colt's Python .357 Magnum, 6" bbl.*


----------



## InTheDawghouse

I voted "Other" because the only one I have is a Taurus and I really like it. It makes a really loud noise when I pull the trigger. I tried to sleep with it but the wife got jealous.


----------



## Deadcenter

I like Ruger revolvers ... I think the S&W looks wimpy when you compare side by side with a Ruger.


----------



## Revolver

Deadcenter said:


> I like Ruger revolvers ... I think the S&W looks wimpy when you compare side by side with a Ruger.


Agreed. And this is coming from a Smith & Wesson fan.


----------



## pap1105

s&w 642 m36. i sold my m19 and regret it to this day. i also agree i prefered the blue guns


----------



## Chow Chow

Manurhin 73 (357) no doubt!


----------



## traincop

I love my S&W mod 14 . But do not have any pic but i do have these.


----------



## Queeqeg

I have 2 revolvers..both Smith & Wessons

1 is a nickel plated .44 magnum and the other is a stainless steel .38 special


----------



## Queeqeg

drifter44 said:


> I only wish I had bought a Colt Carry Magnum when they were available.


same here :smt023


----------



## Anxiety.

I love my super redhawk .44mag but I wouldn't mind an S&W. Love the fell of S&W grips but at the time I could only afford my used SRH. My dad has a M29 which he loves but I prefer the cushion of my rubber grips.


----------



## PKO220

I like the Ruger SP101, in a .357 caliber and 2-1/4" barrel, very concealable and packs a good punch. :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr

*ruger*

i said ruger because its the only one you listed that i had. a ruger security six 357 mag.... a very reliable and accurate gun and surprisingly with very little recoil as i remember.


----------



## denfoote

Any questions????


----------



## J.R.

Love Rugers! Had a S&W .357mag 19 until they SOLD OUT to Klintons BS.It was nice gun but hurt my hand after 20 rds or more.Hope my nephew still has it???J.R.


----------



## drummin man 627

*Favorite Revolver*

My D.W. 714-2. I never leave home without it. Oh, it's the only revolver I own. I bought it used. It's about 20 years old. :smt023


----------



## Old Padawan

Baldy that is a SWEET looking Python. I really want one in 6". There are just to many other things to spend $1000.00 on. I will just have to live with the 36" pythons at my sides (lol).

I have owned Colt, Ruger, Dan Wesson, Charter, Taurus, and Smith and Wesson. I liked them all. I currently own and may transition to a Model 19.


----------



## Queeqeg

all my revolvers are Smith & Wessons


----------



## kansas_plainsman

I've got a Ruger and a Taurus - like them both, but the Taurus is my preferred revolver - if only because it's an ultra-lite. The Ruger GP101 is definitely a range gun for me.


----------



## dogngun

S&W. From .22 to .44.
I have been shooting handguns for over 35 years, and most of my revolvers have been Smiths. Some Rugers, few Colts, few "others", mainly out of curiosity.
Every revolver I own right now is a Smith...8 of them (or 9, I don't really remember...)

I like the way they feel and the way they shoot.

Mark


----------



## JimmySays

I love my Ruger Redhawk 44 Mag. Not Super Redhawk, just plain old Redhawk, but if I had to pick one it would be my S&W Model 57-1 41 Magnum w/6 inch barrel,nickle finish. Good muzzle velocity, flat trajectory, very managable recoil with just enough POP to get someones attention. Yah, Thats the ticket!


----------



## a1huntingsupply

kansas_plainsman said:


> I've got a Ruger and a Taurus - like them both


Same here :smt023 I like the quality and price of the Ruger and Taurus revolvers. I don't have anything against the other popular brands. If money wasn't an option I would probably pick a Freedom Arms.


----------



## nrd515525

I like Dan Wessons myself. I've had five Model 15's, and currently have a 4" Model 15 and a 6" 715. I prefer them for two reasons, one, I can fix them myself in seconds with an allen wrench and barrel tool, and because they are super strong. 

I like S&W 27's, 28's, 29's, and 629's (no lock for me)too. Rugers are ok, but they really don't interest me much. I didn't keep my Redhawk long at all, it was a nice gun, but I've never missed it.


----------



## MarcoAD

For the time being I'm in love with my Taurus Raging Bull .500 4" Barrel. This thing is just a blast to shoot. Otherwise I definitely plan on going S&W from here on out.


----------



## dogngun

I have been shooting handguns of all kinds since 1971 or so, and I have had all types you list here, but I prefer Smiths. Haven't had one with the dreaded lock yet, but it's not a problem to me.

Mark


----------



## Guest

I favor Rugers over Smiths by 5 to 1. I have never owned a Python but have always thought they were something special.


----------



## Bullseye

Gotta be a Colt, python or king cobra.


----------



## dogngun

S&W.
My new favorite is a Model 1917 .45 ACP made about 1937, 10 years older than I am.
They weren't even thinking about a lock back then.

Mark


----------



## ki4dmh

I like the Ruger Gp-100 and the SP-101 in .357.
Scott


----------



## JeffWard

Next time... okay maybe the 3rd time I have a spare $2000 in my pocket... I'm buying a .460 S&W Magnum... This is a must-have big-boy's toy.










Then I'll go shoot .45 Long Colts in it...

hahaha

Jeff


----------



## 45 doctor

*Which revolver do you perfer?*

Man, that's like asking which one of you kids you like best. I voted for the Smith because of their triggers BUT, I also have some Rugers that I will not part with. Have only shot a friends Colt so I really have no real time with that gun to start a love/hate thingy.


----------



## bac1023

I have some from all three and others, but Colt is my favorite hands down. The Python is like no other revolver. I have four and I'm looking at a fifth.


----------



## Baldy

Here's an old Ruger Speed-Six SS 23/4" barrel that I am real found of too. I've only had this about six months.







:smt033


----------



## Dsig1

My most accurate firearm by far is my S&W 6" Model 19-3. I shoot it at 15, 25 and 50 yards every time I go to the range. Guys at the range do a double take when I'm coming off of the 50 yard outdoor rifle range with all six shots grouped nicely in the middle of an 8" pie plate. It is an awesome gun.


----------



## Dsig1

bac1023 said:


> I have some from all three and others, but Colt is my favorite hands down. The Python is like no other revolver. I have four and I'm looking at a fifth.


Just a question, what make the Python so good. I have never had the pleasure to shoot one yet.


----------



## Guest

Revolvers:

I own 5 Rugers and 1 each of Colt, S&W, Taurus, Charter Arms and NAA. Ruger by a 5 to 1 margin.


----------



## dvc4545

We own 2 Rugers Currently, a SP101 & A 5.5 Redhawk.

Colts, 2 4" Diamondbacks (1-22 1-38), a 6" Python and a 3" "Combat"
Python. A late Md, Dick Spl, and an Agent, a Cobra, and an older Det Spl.
And finally an Official Police in 22.

My favorite Revolvers however are Smiths. We have a slew of em.

Have not had the pleasure of acquiring one with the new lock feature yet, but I really don't care about it, I just won't use it.


----------



## soldierboy029

*Model 29*

I own a 29-1 from Smith, I love the gun and its classic blueing, it was passed down to me by my father. I like my 686 but it is solely for competition and was done by John French when he worked at S&W's performance center it is the one in my profile pic with my girlfriend, LOL. I only have the hunting scope on it because I went Pig hunting in Texas with a friend and took it along. But of the two I love that 29, probably because of the sentimental value, but I also love the big target trigger and it feels so balanced when I put that big 8 3/8" barrel out there. They don't put the same craftsmanship into them as they did back then, but unless its a special run you can't get that classic blueing they did either, they still make a great gun though.


----------



## Thunderhawk

It really depends on what I'm doing....and the mood I'm in.


----------



## riot earp

This one caused me to have to think. I had to go with Smith. I seem to leave them alone right out of the box. With Rugers I seem to never be completely happy with them until some tinkering is done. I do love them both though.


----------



## demented

Naming just one brand as a favorite was tough. I love certain Smith models, my models 65 and 66, both three inch, Smith's 629 6" short lug for sure. Even though I don't currently own one, Colts Python is a work of art. I also like Ruger's, especially their old "Six" series, I have a 2-3/4" Speed Six and a 6" Security Six, a spurless hammer SP-101, these three I use most since they are tough as nails and if lost or stolen are not quite as valuable as my Smith's.


----------



## tc15

my dan wesson 715 . nice trigger pull ,real good accuracy right from the box and i can change barrel lengths.also like my super redhawk for a realclose second.ruger builds some heavy duty wheel guns.


----------



## Willybone

If I had that Perfomance Center 7-shot 357, I might put S&W as my favorite, too.


----------



## Bishop746

I voted for S&W because I do love my Model 60 that I carry daily and my 617 for having fun at the range. I shoot IDPA with a Ruger GP100 and its a great revolver.

Maybe its not a fair question just because SMith and Wesson has so MANY revolvers. Whats the ratio of S&W model types to Colt and Ruger, 3 to 1, 4 to 1 maybe?


----------



## Teuthis

*Favorite*

I have a Smith and Wesson model 65, .357 Magnum; three inch barrel, fixed sights, stainless, with recessed cylinders and round butt. It is not only an excellent field gun, it can be carried concealed in cooler weather. It has one of the finest trigger actions I have ever felt, and all the accuracy I can make use of.


----------



## Brute

Ruger because that is what I can fit into my budget right now. Hope one day a colt will fit... for now I will just shoot my brother's.:smt033


----------



## DWFan

Dan Wesson, hands down. Their record in silhouette competition speaks to their accuracy and durability and the interchangable barrels and grip design give a versatility no one else has. It's a shame they never got the respect they deserved.


----------



## bill111444

Rugers are hard to beat. Quality all the way.


----------



## teknoid

Teuthis said:


> I have a Smith and Wesson model 65, .357 Magnum; three inch barrel, fixed sights, stainless, with recessed cylinders and round butt. It is not only an excellent field gun, it can be carried concealed in cooler weather. It has one of the finest trigger actions I have ever felt, and all the accuracy I can make use of.


Was this made as a round butt, or does it have conversion grips on it. Just wondering, because my model 65 is a square butt. I thought that was all they made. It was my favorite, until I bought a SP101. Now, I just don't know. They both have their strong points.


----------



## Don357

I have 2 revolvers both Rugers, both .357mag. One is a 4" bbl SS Security-Six, with the Pachmayer Presentation grips, and the other is a blued 6 1/2" bbl Blackhawk, to which I've added a 4x32 NcStar scope. I am interested in a Russian IzMech MP-412 Rex. It's a top break revolver in .357mag with a polymer coated frame and grip. It was available with 4" or 6" barrels. It never made it to the US market due to the Clinton / Yeltsin agreement, but it did make it to the European market. If anyone knows where I can get my hands on one, please let me know.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Colt Trooper III I wish I had never traded it! 357 mag with a trigger job and rubber grips. :smt1099


----------



## BK

*My Two*

S&W Mod # 36 and Mod # 27...After all the years of shooting they still work great!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske

I currently own a S&W 586 6" BUT if I could pick three more I want to own it would be in this order:
1) Colt Python 4" Blued
2) Smith & Wesson 586 4"
3) Colt Python 6" Blued

I might use the 4" 586 as a carry gun but the others would be Safe Queen/Range guns. I might be tempted to shadow box frame the Colts so I could just look at em and look at em and look at em...... The box would have a hinge on the front so I could take em out and use em for what they were made for. I'd most likely wear the blue off just caring for them!:smt011
Anybody get the idea that I want a 4" Blued Python? :smt083


----------



## Sig-Bob

Colt Python, hand down!


----------



## jeb21

I really like the Smith Model 10/64. I have a 3" model 64 that I carry often.


----------



## hideit

interesting that the initial question did not say DA or SA but it appears over 95% are responding as a DA question.

which makes me wonder what the answer would be if one were to ask specifically SA?


----------



## hideit

this isn't a good question!!

should have been:
Which Double Action Revolver do you prefer?
Which Single Action Revolver do you prefer?


----------



## oak1971

I voted Ruger for 2 reasons. I still have (and shoot), my Dad's 357 security six. It is 30 years old at least, and never missed a beat. Ok, so the blueing is worn, so what. I have lusted after a redhawk in stainless for years and still don't have one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Whew..I've had all kinds if revolvers over the years. I'd have to lean to S&W as the ones I liked best. I only have one at the moment a model 25-2 that is a lot of fun to shoot. I have had Colts and Rugers and even a Taurus wheel gun or two. I just seem t shoot the smiths a little better. I'm not really sure why.

Here's that Mod. 25


----------



## Wyatt

hideit said:


> interesting that the initial question did not say DA or SA but it appears over 95% are responding as a DA question.
> 
> which makes me wonder what the answer would be if one were to ask specifically SA?


Sounds like a new thread is in order.


----------



## DJWright

What do we like the best. . . . ? Almost like asking what we like better; a boat, or an airplane. Depends on what we are gunna do with it. Having said that; my list would be:
Hunting varmints: 4" Colt King Cobra
Hunting Large game: Ruger & Freedom Arms revolvers
Hunting dangerous game; Ruger 5 shot single actions/Bowens
Hunting Grouse: S&W model 41/ Colt woodsman 22s
Cold weather personal defense: 5" Kimber Custom Classic .45 acp
Hot weather personal protection: 2-1/4" Ruger SP101 bobbed hammer
Woods walking: S&W .44 spl.
Plinking: 6" Ruger GP100

Cheers!


----------



## biotech

I choose Ruger just because I have so many of them. I should have choose other because I love my Dan Wesson 15VH. Depending on mood I just change the barrel to the length that suits what I want to do.


----------



## Jason

I have a Taurus 851 ul .38 special on lay away...cant wait!!:smt023


----------



## the drifter

wrong thread


----------



## Blanco720

I chose S&W because they have a couple smaller models for concealed carry that I am interested in. I am not a fain usually of wheel guns but they sure do make me reconsider


----------



## clanger

*....me like big boom......*

The wheel-gun's I prefer are the one's starting with (at least) a ".4" .........:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I bought a Ruger Super Redhawk a while back. I had a Redhawk before and liked it but sold it to get a Para 1911:mrgreen: i like the super Redhawk a little better. It's a bit more beefy in the fame and that's a good thing to me being it is launching a pretty hefty load (44 Rem Mag).


----------



## mustnggt619

Ruger. I have a SS super blackhawk in 44 mag scoped. ill get some pics of it when i get a chance.


----------



## jimmy

S&W - I have a S&W 686 /6in barrel...I just love shooting this gun..It hit any target I poin at.


----------



## BigSkiff

I've got Smiths, Rugers, and Taurus. I like them all so it kind of hard to pick just one. I also have owned Colts in the past. If I had to pick just one It would be the Colt Python. Wish I still had it.


----------



## Big_Guns

I like my S&W .357 best, but my wife prefers her .357 Windicator carry. Fits her hand better she says. She is a better shot than I am, even sitting in her handicap scooter.

Hope nobody ever tries to hold up a poor defenseless lady in a handicap scooter, at least not if it is my wife! Since she can't run ...


----------



## Pistolero

In a defensive revolver, I think S&W's double actions are tops. They are relatively lightweight and have great off the shelf triggers. Ruger DA's are very nice but heavy. As far as single action revolvers are concerned, I'd choose a Ruger any day.


----------



## JackCrow

S&W for DA
Ruger for SA

Favorite revolver I own S&W M19

Revolver(s) I want reeell bad.. S&W 29 and Colt Python 6"


----------



## akr

I love my S&W's and Rugers. The best trigger on any gun I have is on my Ruger Redhawk 4" .44 mag. I got a good one, evidently. :smt033


----------



## ncligs

I like my Smith & Wesson 442 Airweight 38 Spcl...:mrgreen:


----------



## Q!!

Ruger for me.


----------



## Peacemaker

Model 19, model 10 and model 64 are my preferred revolvers.


----------



## wjh2657

Smith and Wesson snubbies. I am extra fond of the j-Frame. Well engineered, elegant and practical by size to carry every day regardless of wardrobe! I have a 638 Airweight Bodyguard on order and a 649 Stainless Steel Bodyguard on Santa's list!


----------



## jlc

My Favorite is my carry piece..Ruger SP101 w/Hogue grips. My wife carries a Taurus Ultra-Lite in 32 H&R Mag.


----------



## curmudgeon8

I only have one revolver ...... a 2.25" Stainless Steel Ruger SP101 .357 magnum I just bought a couple weeks ago. It shoots .38 spl +p and .357 mag. very accurately at 21 ft.
with moderate recoil. (25 oz. empty). I like it a lot. It might become my new carry gun;
I'm carrying a 3" .45 acp Colt New Agent right now.


----------



## wiersy111

Magnum Research BFR (Biggest Finest Revolvers)


----------



## mikecu

*Ruger*



SuckLead said:


> That's a tough one. I love my S&W but do plan to eventually get a Ruger also. And my S&W is slightly older, I'm not so sure about the newer ones with the locks on them, I hear some strange things about those locks.


I handled a Ruger at the range today. It was a 357 stainless without a hammer. I must admit that I like it better than my S&W 686.


----------



## mccoy

I handled a ruger GP in 6" and it was very good, great trigger as well, maybe it had a trigger job done.

After about 15 000 rounds shot, I still do not regret my choice of S&W 627 PC, great for range shooting and home defense, comes with cylinder machined for moonclips, allows you fast loading of 8 roundfuls...


----------



## oak1971

I have 2 Smith 629's 1 Ruger Security Six and one Taurus M44. I have a 629-4 Trail Boss on layaway too. I love Smiths, but the Ruger Redhawk is BEEFY. Next one that I see at the shop is mine.


----------



## ednemo

I love my SW 627 357mag. I am honestly surprised I don't see more people with them that carry large frame revolvers. It has the smoothest trigger I have felt this side of an expensive custom job, it holds 8 rounds and works perfectly with moon clips. 

And while I also like the Ruger SP101 it is just no contest between the two.


----------



## kudu61

COLT PYTHON. the most beautiful, deepest blue ever on a handgun. You can spend a lot of money on action work and still not have an action near the smoothness of a Python. I love my Ruger Blackhawk 45Convertable and my S&W's (have done extensive polishing on the actions of all) and they are now SMOOTH. However the Python (6inch) is in a class of it's own. later, Bill


----------



## thearistocrate

S&W. Only because its the only one I have fired. Had to qualify with one for work. Surprisingly having never shot one before, I shot a 96 my first time out. I must say I was impressed with its consistancy and ease of use.


----------



## dondavis3

I voted for Colt because I've owned 2 of them forever, I've always wanted a Colt Python, the most beautiful handgun ever made in my opinion, but have never bought one for one reason or another.

I also love Ruger's and currently own only one, have had several in the past.

I also love my S&W.

Dah - you think maybe I like a lot of different brands  :smt119

:smt1099


----------



## clanger

Which do I prefer?

This one! :smt033

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20886


----------



## dondavis3

clanger

Wow!!!

Now that's a gun 

:smt1099


----------



## DennisE

No one else has matched S&Ws trigger! Dennis


----------



## oldphart

Colt Python. Wish I'd never sold it.


----------



## hawcer

I voted for S&W..since they are the only revolvers from the list I ever owned. I have a 629 44mag and a 686 357mag.


----------



## bluegrassstate

I prefer my Ruger GP100, that was customized by "Gemini Customs"...However, my second choice is a S&W model 66 with a 3" barrel...from the bluegrassstate..
[


----------



## James NM

bluegrassstate said:


> I prefer my Ruger GP100, that was customized by "Gemini Customs"...However, my second choice is a S&W model 66 with a 3" barrel...from the bluegrassstate..
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That's a nice looking S&W, but I believe it's the first 66 I've ever seen with the IL.

The 3" barrel and factory combats are very desirable. I don't believe those grips came on the gun originally, but they sure look good.


----------



## Rupert

This was my first revolver (still have it, but I mostly shoot the ruger in my user pic now) Picked it up four years ago, it was a special production run of blued 586-7's. Got it for $380 bucks, new.


----------



## Semi-jacketed

That's a tough one as they are all good guns with strengths in different areas over other brands. Since I've owned each of the listed ones and some of those not listed, my favorite are my Dan Wessons.


----------



## tateb24

Smith and Wesson 66-4, two on the list Ruger SP101 with Gemini Customs care package.


----------



## Freedom1911

There is one SW I would like to have. 8 shot 357. 








But the 1200.00+ dollar price tag has kept me from it.
So until I win the lottery or hit a huge inheritance my trusty Ruger GP100 is my revolver of choice.


----------



## meanmachine1961

I have a 6" GP100 that I absolutely love.


----------



## wjh2657

S&W snubbie addict.


----------



## eastlandb1

raveneap said:


> The top is SS AND has the dreaded lock, but the two lower beauties are blue and were born long before the locks were thought of.


 Very, very nice.


----------



## cougartex

S&W .357 mag.


----------



## 1911/W_HotSauce

The first gun I touched was just handed down to me, it was a snub nose 38 circa 1972. Before I was old enough to have a 22, my dad let me clean and balance a coin on the end while I pulled the trigger. The first thing I did when he handed it over was tighten the hammer. LOL! Well, my brother had a wesson 357, uncles all had the S&W 357. It's something in my blood. I do like a Ruger all day long though.


----------



## dondavis3

Well I bought another one last week.

S&W 66-4 in .357










Now to get out to shoot it:smt033

:smt1099


----------



## mdripley

I prefer my stock GP100 blued 6", it is a sweet shooting revolver


----------



## Colt45

i have only shot my .44 colt anaconda and a rugar 357. i like them both i think my colt is better quality.


----------



## Frank45

*Which revolver?*

I have my trusty GP100, but I'm really liking tha S&W Performance Centers Mod 67. she sure is pretty.


----------



## parisite

Smith.......there aint no comparison.:smt023


----------



## fudo

Colt Revolvers lock up like a bank vault door. Oh Yea!


----------



## BULLMACK45

*1917*



dogngun said:


> S&W.
> My new favorite is a Model 1917 .45 ACP made about 1937, 10 years older than I am.
> They weren't even thinking about a lock back then.
> 
> Mark


I had one of those Brazil Navy 45 ACPs. It's one of the few gun,s I regretted selling after I sold it. You better keep it. JBR


----------



## sig225

My summer carry .... S&W 642 .. :smt1099


----------



## oak1971

Old Ruger Security six, 3 629's (Pinned and Recessed 8 3/8", Ported 6.5", Ported Trail Boss), and a Taurus M44.

I have a 686 on the way too.


----------



## Coldfire

Voted for Ruger because the only one I own this GP100 4", but I also like S&W wheelguns


----------



## buddy

Dan Wesson 744VH8 by far. I own Colts and Rugers also but for strength and accuracy DW all the way. They are built like a tank and nearly as heavy. The most accurate out of the box revolvers I've shot in my 40+yrs. of handgunning. The Palmer, Mass. guns gave DW a bad reputation for QC but the tooling was worn out and DW was in a downward spiral. The Monson, Mass. and Norwich, NY guns are pretty decent. DW has won more metalic sillouhete matches than any manufacturer. Only wish I could afford a Supermag.


----------



## DavidLaPell

I have always preferred to use Smith revolvers because of the grip and the way the trigger return works for me. My favorite is my 3 1/2 inch Model 27-2 .357 Magnum.










I have a few others though...

Model 10-5 snubbie










.38-44 Outdoorsman










pre-Model 10 M & P










M & P .32-20


----------



## Overkill0084

Why do I have to choose?
I have 3 favorite revolvers:
Colt Python- If Bentley built a revolver, it would feel like this.
Dan Wesson 15-2 (pistol pack) -Just plain accurate.
S&W 627PC- It ain't no python, but it's pretty darned smooth.
They all rock.

I will eventually hunt down a Security Six (so Ruger doesn't feel left out)


----------



## Flyboy_451

I would have to vote "other". In the past it would have been a split between Smith and Ruger, depending on what criteria I was Judging them on. In recent years I have become quite irritated with both companies though. The Smiths and Rugers of today are a far cry from the guns of the past in terms of fit and finish and value on the dollar. 

I have not purchased a Smith in quite some time, but I have handled and inspected a great many and seen everything from minor issues to major ones that should have prevented guns from leaving the factory. The most notable case was a 625JM about a year ago. It came into the local shop and the owner, a close personal friend, asked me to take a look at it. After only a quick inspection, it was obvious that the muzzle crown was a disaster. Off center and not concentric to the bore. The finish on the crown looked as if it was cut with a hammer and chisel, rather than a lathe. Cylinder lock up was acceptable, but by no means anything to be impressed by and the trigger was heavy and VERY gritty. After two trips back to the factory and some rather heated phone conversations, it was finally replaced with another gun. The replacement was acceptable,but nothing to get excited about.

I have purchased four Ruger Single action revolvers over the past year and a half or so, and all of them displayed flaws that should ave been caught in final inspection from the factory and corrected. All of these had grips that were fit very poorly, and two of them had paunch marks around the rear sight pins that were pretty obvious. The worst example was one with a barrel that was not properly "clocked" so that the front sight was indexed to vertical. This resulted in not being able to zero the sights even with full deflection of the rear sight. Ended up making a frame wrench and barrel clamp and correcting the problem myself. I am fortunate that I am a machinist and have done a lot of gunsmithing over the years. The average customer would have had to either turn it over to a gunsmith or send it back to the factory. 

These types of problems have convinced me of the value of my Freedom Arms and Magnum Research Revolvers. Yes, they are more expensive, but you really do get a much better gun. The Magnum Research BFR is actually a great value for the money. Full retail is around $1000, and they are a well fit and well built gun. Unfortunately, they are available in limited calibers and configurations. The Freedom Arms are easily the finest revolver built today. The fit and finish is perfect. The accuracy is unbelievable, with many guns shooting minute of angle accuracy. With prices starting near the $2000 mark, they are not cheap, but I have yet to see anything that is of better quality.

While I do own a number of revolvers and enjoy them all for various qualities, the Freedom Arms is the top of the heap in quality with The BFR running a pretty near second. Ruger and Smith make a decent gun, but I would give the edge to Ruger and quality vs. cost. IT pains me to say it, but I wish they would both get back to making truly nice guns at reasonable prices. I would be willing to pit any of my older Smiths or Rugers against recently manufactured specimens from either maker. There really s a big difference!

JW


----------



## FNISHR

I've owned a Model 27 Smith, 6 1/2 inch barrel, blue, since the early 80's. Got it used, don't know its date of manufacture. It's got some years on it, but still a very nice gun if I say so myself.


----------

